# Mort d'Apple tué par Apple Care. Mon iMac G3 me claque entre les doigts



## simon95 (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

A ce jour, je subis la plus mauvaise nouvelle de tout mon passé sur Mac avec un coût prohébitif pour le remplacement de la THT de mon IMac DV 400, matériel acquis en 2OOO, et qui est déjà programmé pour la casse en regard des 7OO euros de dépannage nécessaire!!!!!!!!

Alors que je dois me rabattre sur un vieux Performa 5200 pour pouvoir vous adresser ce message, je trouve quand même l'ardoise salée pour un matériel G3 qui s'arrête au bout d'une heure quand la température est à son maxi, panne identique à celle d'un téléviseur dont la pièce quasi identique ne coûterait que 80 euros maxi.

La panne supposée du ventilo que je constate physiquement, puisque je n'entends plus son déclenchement lors du chargement d'un CD, confirmerait ce diagnostique.

Mes applicatifs actuels basés sur MAC OS 9.1 pour rester compatible avec mes équipements annexes de vidéo-graphisme reliés en réseau, ainsi que mes développements Internet réalisés sur ADOBE PageMill 3.0, ainsi que de nombreuses applications tournant sur Virtual PC 3.0, me contraignent pour le moment à accepter un coût aussi poussé parce que Apple CARE garderait le monopole de la pièce détachée Mac .......selon mon revendeur.

Personnellement, l'évolution de tous mes applicatifs sur une version MAC G4 ou G5 m'obligent un investissement très important en terme de mise à jour de logiciels, ce qui va m'amener à reconsidérer forcément mon choix entre MAC ou PC.

Alors que Apple se veut le leader de l'inovation, pourrait-il penser autrement pour s'offrir les moyens financiers nécessaires pour poursuivre ses développements ???

Adieu Mac, je t'aimais bien tu sais .....

Simon


----------



## iMan (28 Décembre 2004)

je trouve domage que pour une poignée de billets, tu te résoud à acheter du matériel douteux , qui te poseras plus de tracas que de plaisir !!!
attend , mets de coté , débrouille toi , mais ne te laisse pas dépassé !
bien a toi


----------



## zym (28 Décembre 2004)

"développements Internet réalisés sur ADOBE PageMill 3.0" sans vouloir te vexer y'a beaucoup de retard à rattraper que ce soit du mac ou sur pc ca va te couter cher  et un peu plus cher en temps sur PC (le temps c'est aussi de l'argent). Je prefererais te conseiller tant qu'a faire un grand bond de le faire de l'avant plutot que del'arriere  mais si ta decison est prise  tant psi. on aurais bien aimé t'aider encore un peu sur le forum macgé

zym


----------



## simon95 (28 Décembre 2004)

zym a dit:
			
		

> "développements Internet réalisés sur ADOBE PageMill 3.0" sans vouloir te vexer y'a beaucoup de retard à rattraper que ce soit du mac ou sur pc ca va te couter cher  et un peu plus cher en temps sur PC (le temps c'est aussi de l'argent). Je prefererais te conseiller tant qu'a faire un grand bond de le faire de l'avant plutot que del'arriere  mais si ta decison est prise  tant psi. on aurais bien aimé t'aider encore un peu sur le forum macgé
> 
> zym


 Le retard n'est pas un critère de qualité pour un site de 80 mégats et qui tourne à fond depuis pas mal de temps. La conversion n'est pas toujours  bien acceptée par les utilisateurs internet qui tournenet facilement les talons pour des broutilles;;;


----------



## texaskiller (28 Décembre 2004)

simon95 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,?
> 
> La panne supposée du ventilo que je constate physiquement, puisque je n'entends plus son déclenchement lors du chargement d'un CD, confirmerait ce diagnostique.
> 
> ? Simon



Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de ventillo sur cette machine   

tu peu recycler ton imac en rack, je te donne le lien des que je le retrouve.

Bon courage !


----------



## purestyle (28 Décembre 2004)

iMan a dit:
			
		

> je trouve domage que pour une poignée de billets, tu te résoud à acheter du matériel douteux , qui te poseras plus de tracas que de plaisir !!!
> attend , mets de coté , débrouille toi , mais ne te laisse pas dépassé !
> bien a toi


 ¤700..."une poignée de billets"...pour faire réparer un vieux coucou... MDR 

 Rajoutes en 100 et t'auras un eMac tout beau tout neuf. Rajoutes en 800 et t'auras un iMac tout beau tout neuf.
 Sinon comme le dit si bien iMan : débrouille toi !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Décembre 2004)

surtout qu'il s'agit de remplacer un iMac DV 400...pour 400/500 ¤, on peut trouver un PowerMac G4 d'occase (il n'y a que l'embarras du choix), en parfait état, avec OS 9, donc aucun pb pour les vieilles applis...et OS X en prime, pour éventuellement  apprendre à "rattraper le retard" en douceur...


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2004)

Je comprends ton désarroi Simon mais désolé ton post me fait marrer quand même...  :rateau:  :mouais: 



> Personnellement, l'évolution de tous mes applicatifs sur une version MAC G4 ou G5 m'obligent un investissement très important en terme de mise à jour de logiciels, ce qui va m'amener à reconsidérer forcément mon choix entre MAC ou PC.



Pourquoi sur PC tu comptes ne pas acheter les logiciels ? Faudra m'expliquer sinon... à moins que tes softs mac tournent sur ton futur pc ?   Peut-être pensais-tu alors au piratage ? C'est vrai que sur mac c'est moins évident... 

Un imac DV 400 comme le tien ne contient pas de ventilo, il est refroidit pas dissipation thermique, alors bravo pour ta perspicacité et ton analyse foudroyante.
J'en ai acheté un il y 1 mois pour ma belle soeur, il tourne nickel évidemment, pour la modique somme de 250 euros, alors si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Sinon jette un oeil sur ebay, il y parfois des imacs à vendre pour des bouchées de pains, endommagés qu'ils sont, vendus pour les pièces.

Il a presque 5 ans cet imac quand même, ok ça devrait être la durée de vie minimum pour n'importe quel ordi et surtout pour un mac mais :

1) Il n'est pas mort
2) La société de consommation de merde basée sur le renouvellement et la surconsommation font que les choses sont ainsi, perso je l'ai pas choisi, mais je suis pas naïf non plus, apple ou pas apple.

Il y a une sortie vidéo sur l'imac pour mettre un second écran, si tu ne pouvais pas changer la pièce incriminée, pourquoi ne pas utiliser un écran externe, tout en ayant pris soin de débrancher celui d'origine, ça me semble possible non ?

Sinon achète un PC, revient dans 5 ans et dis nous ce que tu en penses.  



> La conversion n'est pas toujours bien acceptée par les utilisateurs internet qui tournenet facilement les talons pour des broutilles;;;



Tu l'as dis, qu'ils sont bêtes ces utilisateurs consommateurs


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2004)

Tu ferais mieux d'aller faire un tour du côté de Panther également, si mon univers aujourd'hui se réduisait à OS9 et à la simple connaissance de OSX, je crois que moi aussi je lorgnerais (mais sans plus, juste un peu envieux) du côté d'une autre solution, pas windoz je pense, mais linux par contre, probablement.

Mais bon OSX panther est bel et bien là, ce qui fait que pas une minute je ne me pose la question. 


Quelle dramaturge quand même ce Simon je n'en reviens pas   



> Mort d'Apple tué par Apple Care. Mon iMac G3 me claque entre les doigts



 

Et une phrase un peu vide de sens pour finir, accentuée une fois de plus d'une réplique émouvante sur la fin :



> Alors que Apple se veut le leader de l'inovation, pourrait-il penser autrement pour s'offrir les moyens financiers nécessaires pour poursuivre ses développements ???
> 
> Adieu Mac, je t'aimais bien tu sais .....



Bon allez, sans rancunes hein.... moi je ne veux que ton bonheur


----------



## Machistador (28 Décembre 2004)

Au pire une carte analogique c 330 Euros MO comprise, pas 700 

M'enfin, j'ai vu l'autre jour un emac 800 à 450 Euros 

A+
Michael


----------



## kitetrip (28 Décembre 2004)

99Mais... les premiers eMac démarrent encore sous OS 9


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2004)

Salut, je pense que de toute facon un membre serait pret a te le remettre en etat pour peu, et hop!

Je ne pense pas qu'une machine sous desesperement morte apres 5 Ans, les pieces sont difficiles a trouver, mais bon, qd meme, trouve un vieu modele pour piece sur eBay, et hop c'est reparti pour un nouvelle jeunesse!


----------



## texaskiller (29 Décembre 2004)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> tu peu recycler ton imac en rack, je te donne le lien des que je le retrouve.



J'ai retrouvé le lien  

J'ai apparemment le meme mac que toi, si l'ecran devait lacher je n'hesiterais pas une seconde pour cette solution en attendant des jours meilleurs.


----------



## texaskiller (29 Décembre 2004)

La solution que je te donne peut parraitre un peu couteuse, je me rend compte, mais ca evite de jetter ton mac juste a cause de l'cran deffectueux.


----------



## texaskiller (29 Décembre 2004)

Encore moi

J'ai trouvé cet article sur macbidouille concernant le changement de la THT. Mais ca semble tres risqué.


----------



## simon95 (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour Asnières,

Je te remercie pour ta trouvaille qui permait de recycler mon IMac.

J'ai reçu depuis d'autres propositions dont une qui consiste à faire l'achat en occase
d'un EMac en version 2OO3 qui permet de boster en OS9 ou OS 10.

La seule question qui me vient, Qu'elles sont les faiblesses connues sur ce nouveau
joujou car lui aussi doit faire l'objet de pannes j'imagine.....
D'autre part, pour le problème ventilo, cette possibilité m'a été énoncée par mon
revendeur, bruit de ventilo que l'on entend quand on charge le CD.
Je n'ai plus ce bruit caractéristique ce qui rend plausible cette panne.... non ???

Merci à vous tous.

Simon


----------



## simon95 (29 Décembre 2004)

Rebonjour Asnières, cher voisin,

Je voudrais repréciser les effets rencontrés car il semblerait que l'explication sur la panne
possible de ma THT donnée par mon revendeur  est fait oublier l'origine de mes emmerdes.

Mon IMac démarre sans difficultés et au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation très variable, (maintenant j'observe avec plus d'attention le phénomène), il se fige et j'ai un claquement avec l'extinction de l'ensemble de la machine.

Si je manipule le bouton du clavier ou de l'ordi pour démarrer, rien ne se passe.

Je le mets alors à l'envers comme si je voulais faire une intervention.
Je le replace en position normale et instantanément, les boutons sont de nouveau actifs.
La machine redémarre avec il est vrai..... une perte systhématique de l'heure et date.
La pile a été changée cet été.

Par contre, je le trouve bien chaud, peut-être plus que d'habitude et encore ..... c'est pas prouvé car là n'est pas mon intérêt de savoir quand je l'utilise .........

Et je confirme l'absence dubruit de ventilo lorsque je charge un CD

A+


----------



## texaskiller (29 Décembre 2004)

simon95 a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjour Asnières, cher voisin,



Enchanté  



			
				simon95 a dit:
			
		

> Et je confirme l'absence dubruit de ventilo lorsque je charge un CD



Je persiste et signe, y'a pas de ventillo sur cet ordi, ou alors y'a gourage de model   
Ce serai quand meme dommage de switcher pour cette machine qui se fait tres vieillissante. Je me demande comment je vais reagir a la mort de la mienne (de machine   ). en tout cas il est clair que tu peux surement trouver des eMac d'occasion pour 400 euros environ.

Courage


----------



## MarcMame (29 Décembre 2004)

La _réparation_ au sens propre du terme n'existe pas en informatique.
Le coût prohibitif de cette réparation est du au fait que les constructeurs ne réparent rien. Ils font de l'échange standard. On ne localise pas précisemment une panne. On ne change pas uniquement la ou les pièces defectueuses. On se contente de remplacer entièrement la carte où se trouve le composant fautif. A l'arrivée, on remplace souvent un bon tiers de la machine... Cela permet surtout à Apple de confier la maintenance à du personnel très peu qualifié (et donc peu payé).


----------



## simon95 (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour MarcMame,

Très juste cette réflexion à part que c'est toujours le même qui paie.

G3 ou G4 ou G5, pour moi, cela représente peu d'importance car très loin de vouloir me gaver de toutes les innovations dernier cri.

Je souhaite simplement assurer la pérennité de mes investissements en gardant une homogénéité dans les capacités de transferts entre les machines spécialisées, chacune dans un domaine précis, reliées en réseau 10 BT.

Toutes évolutions matérielles exigent que les drivers suivent et quand on a déjà des imprimantes laser ou Epson A2 qui datent, il est bien certain que je ne peux faire le grand saut en jetant tout à la poubelle.....

Mon premier Performa 5200 ainsi que mon PW7100 resteront actifs jusqu'à la fin.

Bien à vous.


----------



## bug danny (29 Décembre 2004)

Changer le THT d'un iMac


----------



## darous (30 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La _réparation_ au sens propre du terme n'existe pas en informatique.
> Le coût prohibitif de cette réparation est du au fait que les constructeurs ne réparent rien. Ils font de l'échange standard. On ne localise pas précisemment une panne. On ne change pas uniquement la ou les pièces defectueuses. On se contente de remplacer entièrement la carte où se trouve le composant fautif. A l'arrivée, on remplace souvent un bon tiers de la machine... Cela permet surtout à Apple de confier la maintenance à du personnel très peu qualifié (et donc peu payé).


 J'ai eu pour ma part 2 pannes sérieuses avec mon iBook G3 Deux fois la même : écran qui se strie se fige et devient noir. Carte mère parait-il. Forte de ma première bonne expérience avec mon iMac, je n'avais pas pris d'Apple care... Aïe... La première panne dépassant de très peu la date limite, Apple a fait un geste très sympa et a pris la rep en garantie moyennant une lettre expliquant le cas... si si, c'est vrai! Mais quelques mois plus tard, rebelote... attente longu... très longue : rupture de stock... Il faut reconnaître que quelque soit la machine, c'est très chouette quand ça fonctionne, mais quand ça bug, c'est galère et cher. Quoiqu'il en soit, je reste fidèle à Mac... il faut peut-être que je consulte un psy...


----------



## darous (30 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La _réparation_ au sens propre du terme n'existe pas en informatique.
> Le coût prohibitif de cette réparation est du au fait que les constructeurs ne réparent rien. Ils font de l'échange standard. On ne localise pas précisemment une panne. On ne change pas uniquement la ou les pièces defectueuses. On se contente de remplacer entièrement la carte où se trouve le composant fautif. A l'arrivée, on remplace souvent un bon tiers de la machine... Cela permet surtout à Apple de confier la maintenance à du personnel très peu qualifié (et donc peu payé).


 J'ai eu pour ma part 2 pannes sérieuses avec mon iBook G3 Deux fois la même : écran qui se strie se fige et devient noir. Carte mère parait-il. Forte de ma première bonne expérience avec mon iMac, je n'avais pas pris d'Apple care... Aïe... La première panne dépassant de très peu la date limite, Apple a fait un geste très sympa et a pris la rep en garantie moyennant une lettre expliquant le cas... si si, c'est vrai! Mais quelques mois plus tard, rebelote... attente longue... très longue : rupture de stock... Il faut reconnaître que quelque soit la machine, c'est très chouette quand ça fonctionne, mais quand ça bug, c'est galère et cher. Quoiqu'il en soit, je reste fidèle à Mac... il faut peut-être que je consulte un psy...


----------



## waldorf (5 Janvier 2005)

Marrant ce thread 

J'ai vu il y a 1 ans de ça un iMac 400 DV je crois, à 500 euros. (chez NOZ pour pas faire de pub)
Pas d'occaze mais bien neuf, dans son emballage d'origine.
Moi j'dis pour celui qui cherche un peu.... peu faire de très bonnes affaires.
Un iMac à notre époque ça peut se trouver à 250-350 euros en très bonne état.
Alors il faut pas pleurer comme ça 
:rose:


----------



## texaskiller (5 Janvier 2005)

bug danny a dit:
			
		

> Changer le THT d'un iMac



Reference deja citée #15


----------

